# I took an Uber yesterday



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I had car problems and I had to take an Uber to work. It showed that he was 4 minutes away, then it showed that he was going in the wrong direction till he was 9 minutes away. He arrived about 9 minutes after that point. 
His back seat was kind of dirty and the floor mats had some mud on it because it was raining. The driver constantly did 40 in a 25. He made a left turn at a stop sign like it wasn't even there, he only slowed down enough for the turn.
It was a short trip so it only cost just over a handful of bucks. I gave him 5 stars and a $2 tip. His rating was a 4.6.
If we could rate to the tenth of a star, I would have given him a 4.6 or maybe even a 4.5.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I had car problems and I had to take an Uber to work. It showed that he was 4 minutes away, then it showed that he was going in the wrong direction till he was 9 minutes away. He arrived about 9 minutes after that point.
> His back seat was kind of dirty and the floor mats had some mud on it because it was raining. The driver constantly did 40 in a 25. He made a left turn at a stop sign like it wasn't even there, he only slowed down enough for the turn.
> It was a short trip so it only cost just over a handful of bucks. I gave him 5 stars and a $2 tip. His rating was a 4.6.
> If we could rate to the tenth of a star, I would have given him a 4.6 or maybe even a 4.5.


You're too nice. Sounds like he didn't even California stop at that stop. I would've 1 starred him so he can get back to flipping burgers or something else.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

all uberX drivers that remain are the bottom of the barrel.....just consider yourself luck you didnt get UberHammered, UberSexytimebondaged or UberKalamazzoed

edit: rip kalamazoo victims


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Please rate honestly!

Dinging the guy for muddy mats during a rainy day isn't really fair, but speeding and disobeying traffic signs is a big problem.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Climb up and plop your butt in my Jeep. Lets ride. Ill show you the bottom of the barrel buddy! Ill not do the speed limit, obey traffic laws and care about your comfort like I do with other riders. Ill have you screaming like a little girl that just got 200.00 for her birthday as I rip through every field I can find on the way to your destination.  lol. I lie, id care for you as much as I care for every pretty young lady that get in with me. . . . .


you sound like another butt hurt driver who thought you'd be making the $90k uber pipe dreamed promise


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

14gIV said:


> you sound like another butt hurt driver who thought you'd be making the $90k uber pipe dreamed promise


Its funny you say that as in one of my very first posts on this site, I mentioned that I know im not going to sustaina living doing Uber. Jokes on you bud! Any one thinking your gonna make money to have a living is just foolish. Come on, its freaking Uber for FU^&* sake. Butt hurt? Not a bit silly boy. Dont come at me with your goofy internet warrior attitude. I really dont care! Based on your posts bashing Uber whenyou had a choice to drive or not drive, you seem to be the one whom is butt hurt. Anal Eaze will help with that!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I wonder if we are in the same area and have the same uber driver or, if the uber app is really giving problems but that still doesn't explain...


I had an uber driver that did this--but he said that he turned off the uber app and that another app made him go the wrong way. I thought that was funny he closed he uber app but still managed to have it be from "traveling" to "now arriving" <- doesn't uber drivers press a button when they arrive indicating that? I did get a message saying my uber driver will wait 2 mins which is hilarious because the GPS shows his car is 10+ mins away!

He had a perfect five so I thought maybe a newbie, maybe I'm a sucker and he's pulling one over me but he did come and pick me up and finish the job instead of canceling so I left the rating intact at 5.

I requested another uber the next day and a driver accepted. He was 3-4 mins away and then I see the car going in opposite direction and then it's 9 mins away. I just ordered it so I pressed cancel. Not even going to deal with that again. I tried again and this uber driver I got actually lives near my location so it was good for him. He didn't use the uber app to navigate though, since he knew the area. He also seemed to have problems with uber app.

all in all I'm this close to going for my license again and buying a scooter. I really want a motorcycle but scooter makes more economical sense


----------

